# (TN) QAA - Troublesome Falsely Accused -TRI-FACTORED



## bcollins

*(TN) QAA - Troublesome Falsely Accused MH -TRI-FACTORED*

QAA TROUBLESOME FALSELY ACCUSES MH "YELLA"

BLACK CARRIES CHOCOLATE & YELLOW
RAN JUST 2 DERBYS WITH A 4TH AND A JAM
QAA @ 28 MONTHS OLD 100% AMATEUR TRAINED WHILE WORKING FULL TIME JOB W/ LIMITED GROUNDS
MASTER HUNTER BY 3 
HIGH DRIVE 
80 LBS WITH GOOD LOOKS
VERY INTELLIGENT ON BLINDS AND MARKS AND RUNS AS HARDS AS THEY COME
PRODUCE PUPS W/ A LOT OF DESIRE AND WILLINGNESS TO PLEASE
OPEN JAM NORTHEAST TENNESSEE RAN 4 OPENS FALL OF 2013 BACK TO THE WATER MARKS 2 OUT OF 4 TRIALS

EIC CLEAR
CNM CLEAR
EYES NORMAL 
HIPS GOOD
ELBOWS NORMAL

LINK TO PEDIGREE http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=89125


STUD FEE $ 600.00

For More Info Contact Brady Collins @ 865-394-5040
[email protected]


----------

